# weird crushes



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

anyone have a crush on someone famous who isnt your average "stunner?"

I have always had a thing for Fairuza Balk.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Wheyman said:


> anyone have a crush on someone famous who isnt your average "stunner?"
> 
> I have always had a thing for Fairuza Balk.


 she looks like my niece.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

one of these, I cant decide which










little jimmy hasnt aged well


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

banzi said:


> one of these, I cant decide which
> 
> 
> 
> little jimmy hasnt aged well


 ****in :lol:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## united (May 11, 2016)

Billie Piper


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Phillipa forester use to being considered host of robot wars


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

dawn french.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Drew Barrymore.

Dirty little hamster!


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Bird out of the 5th Element did it for me .


----------



## toecutter (Dec 28, 2014)

Jo from S Club 7.



















Everyone used to fancy Rachel Stevens and the other 2.

Ronda Rousey.


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

Serena willams.


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

toecutter said:


> Jo from S Club 7.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I could have given her one, until she described in graphic detail taking a huge s**t in the woods after she lost to holly holm in front of her boyfriend. If I had been her boyfriend I would have left her in the bloody woods.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Wheyman said:


> anyone have a crush on someone famous who isnt your average "stunner?"
> 
> I have always had a thing for Fairuza Balk.


 Would, 100%

I love girls that look like trouble. Usually ends badly though..........


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Anne Robinson. Seriously.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Laura Tobin, who does the weather on the ITV breakfast show.

In my head - she's Susanna Reid's subby.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

And this lass off Doctor Who


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

bird from the apprentice a while back


----------



## Tommy_Traps (Apr 24, 2016)

Remember that TV show on ages ago called 'There's something about Miriam?'

Ye, this guy...

I'd suck or lick his or hers dick or pussy.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Half of these are good looking so hardly weird crushes.


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Emily browning


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Amy Winehouse


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

liz from Corrie


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Kylie off corrie Theres something about her I really fancy her. I bet she's a proper dirt merchant


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

If she's under 60 and under 12 stone.... Then bang.


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

Scratch that, under 65.


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

And 15 stone.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> And this lass off Doctor Who
> 
> View attachment 132318


 Not sure you understand the weird part of the question.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

sen said:


> Not sure you understand the weird part of the question.


 I think a few of them don't, mate. Haha. The lass from Doctor Who is fu**ing gorgeous.

For me, I've often had filthy thoughts about Alex Polizzi (the Hotel Inspector). Can't explain it. Maybe it's the stern, businesswoman, power thing... The Mrs just looked at me like a freak when I mentioned it. :lol:


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

benji666 said:


> I could have given her one, until she described in graphic detail taking a huge s**t in the woods after she lost to holly holm in front of her boyfriend. If I had been her boyfriend I would have left her in the bloody woods.


 That just increases her appeal to this lot of reprobates, mate. :lol:


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Lorraine Kelly too. Would defo rim. :thumb


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> Lorraine Kelly too. Would defo rim. :thumb
> 
> View attachment 132332


 Would gladly empty my sack in and around her mouth and/or tits


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

richardrahl said:


> I think a few of them don't, mate. Haha. The lass from Doctor Who is fu**ing gorgeous.
> 
> For me, I've often had filthy thoughts about Alex Polizzi (the Hotel Inspector). Can't explain it. Maybe it's the stern, businesswoman, power thing... The Mrs just looked at me like a freak when I mentioned it. :lol:
> 
> View attachment 132331


 Good call!!


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

Sara from TPB. Although she gets a bit hefty in the later series.


----------



## anotherandy (Feb 3, 2014)

Katherine parkinson. From IT crowd


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

anotherandy said:


> Katherine parkinson. From IT crowd
> 
> View attachment 132335


 Don't know is she counts as weird, I've always thought her quite nice.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

banzi said:


> she looks like my niece.


 How old is she and how far away from Cardiff?

If legal age and straight, I will PM you for the first time ever


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Wheyman said:


> anyone have a crush on someone famous who isnt your average "stunner?"
> 
> I have always had a thing for Fairuza Balk.


 Yes, love the psychos.

Amy Lee from Evanesance and that Whitney girl from East Eastenders too.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Archaic said:


> Yes, love the psychos.
> 
> Amy Lee from Evanesance and that Whitney girl from East Eastenders too.


 Whitney 100%. was speaking to a lad at work about her last night!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Juliette Lewis


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

benji666 said:


> Serena willams.


 That's not a woman, that's a man dude....


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

The psycho loon from Luther


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

And Ygritte from Game of Thrones


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

sen said:


> Not sure you understand the weird part of the question.


 You wouldn't say that if you knew what I would like to do to her


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Kari Byron from Mythbusters + other shows


----------



## J12KE (Jun 25, 2016)

The Armish girl Rebecca from the series Banshee.


----------



## Kitson (Jan 25, 2016)

A lot of red heads in here. I like it!

However.. Katy Perry.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

These are hardly weird, lads. What we want to hear is about you knocking one out to Dot Cotton etc. :thumb

Interested in some feedback from the girls too. @Lotte @Skye666 @MissMartinez, any strange fancies?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

richardrahl said:


> These are hardly weird, lads. What we want to hear is about you knocking one out to Dot Cotton etc. :thumb
> 
> Interested in some feedback from the girls too. @Lotte @Skye666 @MissMartinez, any strange fancies?


 I agree they have picked all the pretty girls big boobs maybe they thought it said...crushes u could never achieve


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I weirdly find hulk hogan sexy...totally not my type AT ALL and in reality I wouldn't get passed first base...but I saw him in a documentary and thought hmmmmm ....just weird!


----------



## Kitson (Jan 25, 2016)

Okay then..

Susanna Reid has always caught my eye.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Kitson said:


> Okay then..
> 
> Susanna Reid has always caught my eye.


 You're still not getting it, are you!? Haha. Susanna is gorgeous though, I'll give you that.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Babs has still got it IMO.










Near enough wanked myself into a coma as a youngen watching this (can't remember which Carry On it was)


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Cracked one out over this last night....


----------



## Kitson (Jan 25, 2016)

richardrahl said:


> You're still not getting it, are you!? Haha. Susanna is gorgeous though, I'll give you that.


 To be honest she's not stunning. Just your average looking woman and she's got a head on her shoulders which is quite a turn on.

I'd post an absolute munter but I just can't think of any!


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Ares said:


> Near enough wanked myself into a coma as a youngen watching this (can't remember which Carry On it was)


 It's from Carry On Again Doctor. Now get on YouTube and Carry On Bashing One Out. :thumb


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Kitson said:


> To be honest she's not stunning. Just your average looking woman and she's got a head on her shoulders which is quite a turn on.
> 
> I'd post an absolute munter but I just can't think of any!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Kitson said:


> Okay then..
> 
> Susanna Reid has always caught my eye.


 something is always catching one of her eyes,


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Kitson said:


> To be honest she's not stunning. Just your *average looking* woman and she's got a head on her shoulders which is quite a turn on.
> 
> I'd post an absolute munter but I just can't think of any!


 Really!? She's a cracker.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Nicholas Hoult in Mad Max Fury Road is pretty hot.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

peter pan


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> peter pan


 Ok Jacko! !


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Or Jacko! !


 na not my thing skye, crack on tho


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> na not my thing skye, crack on tho


 Well Peter Pan is about a little boy who didn't want to grow up....suits u sir.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Well Peter Pan is about a little boy who didn't want to grow up....suits u sir.


 peter pan got old though


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> These are hardly weird, lads. What we want to hear is about you knocking one out to Dot Cotton etc. :thumb
> 
> Interested in some feedback from the girls too. @Lotte @Skye666 @MissMartinez, any strange fancies?


 Patrick Stewart of course!!! :whistling:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Id suck on their huge fat t 1ts until they were left looking like a floored trampled t-shirt purchased from sports direct


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

Carol

and i find this little ladie strangley erotic


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

RUDESTEW said:


> Carol
> 
> and i find this little ladie strangley erotic
> 
> ...


 Who's the chick in the second pic?


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

RUDESTEW said:


> Carol
> 
> and i find this little ladie strangley erotic
> 
> ...


 Carol was going to be my next post. Ruth Langsford could go on MILF duty for me too.



Total Rebuild said:


> Who's the chick in the second pic?


 She's a dwarf and bloody hot. My mate sent me that pic the other week. I'll try to find her website for you.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

RUDESTEW said:


> and i find this little ladie strangley erotic
> 
> View attachment 132376


 lack of limb length, would not hit.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

@Total Rebuild Google 'Jemma suicide' and you'll get all the pics you might want. :thumbup1:


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks mate. I'll take a look and then go and edit my post in the Male Animal 'fetish' thread.


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

have a thing for glasses.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Pj Harvey


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## anotherandy (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

J12KE said:


> The Armish girl Rebecca from the series Banshee.
> 
> View attachment 132341


 She is one sexy dirty lass. I wouldn't say weird though


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

anotherandy said:


> View attachment 132388


 No time for chubbies....

Give me a skinny minnie every time.


----------

